# Best warm weather fishing pants?!



## Marco Mike




----------



## csnaspuck

I saw a commercial for these the other day
https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-...#start=1&cgid=mens-collections-dry-on-the-fly

They seem like they might be a little too heavy for summer days but interested if anyone has a pair and what they think?


----------



## bryson

There's a company local to me called Free Fly, and I really like their shorts and pants. I've also found that many "golf pants" work well for fishing in warm weather. I've got a pair of Eddie Bauer pants that are great.


----------



## crboggs

ExOfficio makes the best convertible pants I've tried so far out of a half dozen brands including Simms, Columbia, Patagonia, etc...


----------



## Fishshoot

Simms guide or Patagonia sandy cay


----------



## SomaliPirate

csnaspuck said:


> I saw a commercial for these the other day
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-...#start=1&cgid=mens-collections-dry-on-the-fly
> 
> They seem like they might be a little too heavy for summer days but interested if anyone has a pair and what they think?


I can't vouch for that particular model, but Duluth pants in general are some of the best I've ever worn.


----------



## Snookyrookie

Colombia, just like MarcoMike. Very light, unzip them for shorts, and dry very quickly. I’m not a huge Columbia fan but love the pants


----------



## Fishshoot

I have several pairs of duluth pants, mostly the firehose(which are great for upland bird hunting). I looked at those pants mentioned above and they are too heavy for summer flats fishing IMO


----------



## sickz284u

Simms superlight pants... I have bought several pairs and absolutely love them.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

sickz284u said:


> Simms superlight pants... I have bought several pairs and absolutely love them.


I have a pair of these in my online shopping cart... Waiting to pull the trigger $39... Do you find that they fit true to size?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

this is what i usually head out in.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

mtoddsolomon said:


> this is what i usually head out in.


I have this already... But the chaffing is terrible


----------



## SomaliPirate

mtoddsolomon said:


> this is what i usually head out in.


That was my halloween costume two years running.


----------



## flyclimber

SomaliPirate said:


> That was my halloween costume two years running.


yikes...

I like my Arc'teryx pants.


----------



## makin moves

mtoddsolomon said:


> this is what i usually head out in.


Do you find the color scares the fish?


----------



## Copahee Hound

bryson said:


> There's a company local to me called Free Fly, and I really like their shorts and pants. I've also found that many "golf pants" work well for fishing in warm weather. I've got a pair of Eddie Bauer pants that are great.


I'll second the Free Fly shirts, but I haven't seen them make any pants. Columbias a pretty thin, but still hot in August


----------



## Chad Cohn

View attachment 70188


----------



## Mike C

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> I have this already... But the chaffing is terrible


You're wearing it bass ackwards


----------



## nsbkiter

Simms are the most comfortable for me and I’ve tried a lot of brands.i like the snaps on bottom of pant legs and the expandable waistband is great if u have a little gut like mine!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

Mike C said:


> You're wearing it bass ackwards


You know what... I think you're right


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

nsbkiter said:


> Simms are the most comfortable for me and I’ve tried a lot of brands.i like the snaps on bottom of pant legs and the expandable waistband is great if u have a little gut like mine!


I just ordered a pair of Simms Superlight pants.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> You know what... I think you're right


Word of warning: If worn correctly, you will stick to barstools, which results in wardrobe malfunctions.


----------



## Godzuki86

I don’t wear pants when I am fishing. Probably why no one wants to fish with me anymore


----------



## Redbelly

I wear Magellan all the time in hot weather, at work and at play!
Can't beat the price for the quality. A little baggy but doesn't bother me and I find then very comfortable.

They are the 24.99 style with the zipper off legs.


----------



## Tilly_Copano

Simms guide pants. Look on sierra trading post or steap and cheap


----------



## Viking1

Reel Legends at Bealls work well. The pants run short in length if you are over a 30" inseam and the waist is expandable. For summer make sure to get a light color in summer. In winter I wear dark green to stay warm.


----------



## bw510

I mostly wear shorts but when it’s buggy I’ll wear pants 
I’m really happy with my Kühl 
Radikl brand 
Bought at a retail store so I could try them on and well worth the money 
(Close to 100$ )but well made and comfy.. the legs do not zip off but I had a pair of north face zip offs and i never unzipped then


----------



## OED

Reel Legends at Bealls or Gillz


----------



## Randall

The skinny water culture pants are pretty nice.


----------



## MariettaMike

These pants with the vented legs by Railriders are actually cooler than wearing shorts.

https://www.railriders.com/men-bone-flats-pants-p-992.html?cPath=104_110


----------



## sidelock

https://www.kuiu.com/hunting-pants/...bottoms-pants&dwvar_11001_color=Loden#start=7


----------



## permitchaser

I have some World Wide Sportsman pants from Bass pro. There light dry fast and have zip off legs. And there about $30
Im going to get some more


----------



## hlane09

I like the Patagonia guidewater pants


----------



## BBYC

I have regular lightweight convertible fishing pants, but usually wear surgical scrubs. Under $10 they protect from jellyfish, and dry almost instantly.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

BBYC said:


> I have regular lightweight convertible fishing pants, but usually wear surgical scrubs. Under $10 they protect from jellyfish, and dry almost instantly.


Hmm this is interesting... Where do you buy them, online?


----------



## BBYC

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Hmm this is interesting... Where do you buy them, online?


Walmart has them


----------



## SC on the FLY

simms superlights,guides and north face convertibles from thinnest to heaviest also just got a pair of the patagonias like the simms guides but haven't worn them yet


----------



## sickz284u

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> I have a pair of these in my online shopping cart... Waiting to pull the trigger $39... Do you find that they fit true to size?


They fit a little loose. I love them


----------



## prinjm6

Magellan Laguna madre from Academy.


----------



## Surffshr

I don’t dig on zip off style pants. The Magellan laguna madre work well and fit OK. I’m gonna try some of these suggestions as well.


----------



## tx8er

MariettaMike said:


> These pants with the vented legs by Railriders are actually cooler than wearing shorts.
> 
> https://www.railriders.com/men-bone-flats-pants-p-992.html?cPath=104_110


First Magellan-crap,then Columbia-very nice for the price, then Simms- which were it until I won a pair of these RRs in a raffle. I’m through searching. YMMV


----------



## kenb

sickz284u said:


> Simms superlight pants... I have bought several pairs and absolutely love them.


Me too!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

kenb said:


> Me too!


I ordered a pair and they should be here fri... So I can see what the hype is about.


----------



## Charlesp123

I just purchased a pair of Kuhl pant at gander outdoors and I find them amazing for flats fishing


----------



## A.vulpes

Can’t beat Simms. The other brands like Columbia are way too baggy and cumbersome imo. But I’m a lanky dude.


----------



## hamelt

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> I have this already... But the chaffing is terrible


Aquaphor to inner thighs and perineum prior to donning the 'pants'


----------



## hamelt

Patagonia Guidewater II for warm weather.
And if you don't own them, Patagonia Shelled Insulator pants for winter redfishing - they rock!
https://www.patagonia.com/product/m...shing-mens-pants-shorts#tile-4=&start=1&sz=24


----------



## TXFrenchman

Howler brothers Shoal Water Tech pants...can actually choose an inseam and the stretch fabric makes them super comfortable/mobile.

https://howlerbros.com/products/shoalwater-tech-pant-fall-2018?color=1

I also really like the Pata-Gucci terrebone joggers. They don’t have any belt loops tho...

https://www.patagonia.com/product/mens-terrebonne-joggers/24540.html


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Howler brothers Shoal Water Tech pants...can actually choose an inseam and the stretch fabric makes them super comfortable/mobile.
> 
> https://howlerbros.com/products/shoalwater-tech-pant-fall-2018?color=1
> 
> I also really like the Pata-Gucci terrebone joggers. They don’t have any belt loops tho...
> 
> https://www.patagonia.com/product/mens-terrebonne-joggers/24540.html


Those Howler Brother's pants look really nice! Is the stretch fabric pretty light weight?


----------



## krustykrab

Simms superlight for me


----------



## opencage

They're not always available, but usually are in stores at CostCo UB Tech Pants, ~$15 
https://slickdeals.net/f/12171529-c...7-or-less-in-warehouse-online-w-free-shipping


----------



## State fish rob

Hijacked , I bought a huk LS pullover ,really hot. What kind of pullovers do you guys think breathe the best ? I m partial to my older Columbia pullovers. Any thoughts?


----------



## TXFrenchman

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Those Howler Brother's pants look really nice! Is the stretch fabric pretty light weight?


Yes but have enough structure that you don’t feel like they’re overly delicate.


----------



## SomaliPirate

The Howler Bros pants look great, but my inner cheapskate just won't let me pay up for them.


----------



## TXFrenchman

SomaliPirate said:


> The Howler Bros pants look great, but my inner cheapskate just won't let me pay up for them.


Yeah they’re proud of them, occasionally here in Austin the do a warehouse clear out and I can usually find a pair on sale.


----------



## A.vulpes

State fish rob said:


> Hijacked , I bought a huk LS pullover ,really hot. What kind of pullovers do you guys think breathe the best ? I m partial to my older Columbia pullovers. Any thoughts?


I really like the Patagonia sun hoodie. They're all I practically wear now. That hood up plus a buff, youre set.


----------



## Scott Kor

mtoddsolomon said:


> this is what i usually head out in.


Those are slump busters. Like in the movie Bull Durham. Wear those when your casting has gone to shit and you will stop thinking and throw... Meat.


----------



## Pole Position

mtoddsolomon said:


> this is what i usually head out in.












+15
Denim forever: The polyester-spandex blend swim briefs are selling for $39.99


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Too much chaffage for me. Lycra or nothing on my shallow water skiff


----------



## Inshore_Inc.

I sweat ALOT and I really like Patagonia Sandy Cay. Coolest and best wicking pant I have found.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Simms Guide pants nearly year round. In cooler months wear long johns under them.


----------



## Battfisher

permitchaser said:


> I have some World Wide Sportsman pants from Bass pro. There light dry fast and have zip off legs. And there about $30
> Im going to get some more


I have a pair of the BPS pants as well. I only get to fish 2-3 times per month, but I've had these pants for over 10 years and they're just now getting to the end of their life.


----------



## permitchaser

Battfisher said:


> I have a pair of the BPS pants as well. I only get to fish 2-3 times per month, but I've had these pants for over 10 years and they're just now getting to the end of their life.


mine are still going. I dont use them as much as YOU but Sunday ill wear them to work at my daughter's farm


----------



## Tom Ilg

Board shorts or similar, I just cannot wear long pants while wading or on a boat.


----------



## Ben

I’m with you Tom unless it’s between dusk and dawn and bugs are a factor. I keep a pair of calf high socks and pants on board just in case.


----------



## hgyt65

Whenever I go for fishing then I use the pants of bohemian and it was always looking good.


----------



## WatermanGB

Simms superlight


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

WatermanGB said:


> Simms superlight


Yes, I bought these and they are definitely the best I've found so far... Light enough to wear in SWFL summer heat and they have a little more of a tailored fit unlike most other fishing pants.


----------



## AZ_squid

I'm a big fan of the magellan pants. 30 bucks and really comfortable.


----------



## SomaliPirate

flyclimber said:


> yikes...
> 
> I like my Arc'teryx pants.


Hey don't knock it until you try it. It was a huge hit, girls everywhere. Disclaimer: You will stick to barstools if you sit on them in a thong.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’ve been wearing Simms lightweight pants this summer and loving them. This fall I will go back to the bugstopper guide pants.


----------



## Surffshr

while Hanna was making landfall, I ended up ordering a few “bug repellent“ items. One of these was the ultralight pant from Orvis with Bug Stopper. In the first two weeks of owning it, I can say that I recommend them. They did well with the hordes of mosquitoes we had, have nice pockets, have belt loops, but they do have little plastic snaps at the bottom like other pants. These snaps suck on bare feet and flips, but they are easily removed.


----------



## NealXB2003

I like the aftco pants for the material, pockets, and length, but they should call them the retiree cut. The cut in the hips screams retirement village.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher

Just picked up a pair of Kuiu Tiburon pants; have yet to wear them in hot weather but they seem well suited to double as fishing pants. They have Toray fabric which breathes + side zippered vents that open up about 15” or so to allow air flow. Bought for warm weather hunting but plan to wear fishing and will report back. 








Tiburon Hunting Pants - Polyester Hunting Pants | KUIU


Tiburon Pant: Breathable hunting pants crafted with 100% lightweight polyester. Shop polyester hunting pants and hunting clothes at KUIU.




www.kuiu.com


----------



## BrainlessBoater

Simms are my go to.


----------



## dwyermw

Go to Bealls outlet


----------



## VASKIFF

I hate giving Patagonia my money, but their guide pants are my favorite fishing pants. Have had 2 pairs that have lasted 8 years of fishing and backpacking and are still in excellent shape.


----------



## FlyrodC

I've been wearing fishing pants and wet wading for 30 years. At the moment I have 4 pairs of the Patagonia fishing pants. Pretty much the only thing I wear when I'm not working. Love them. That said, my brother sent me a pair of the pants linked below for Christmas and if I had it to do over again, I would not have spent $99/pr for the Patagonia. The ones linked below are not as good, they're better and have a 4 way stretch. Pretty much the most comfortable pants I've ever worn and the price is real right!

And they look good too!


----------



## Em.Bee

makin moves said:


> Do you find the color scares the fish?


If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use.


----------



## FlyBy

Em.Bee said:


> If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use.


Beat me to it.


----------



## jboriol

Simms are super light and I like them. My go to are Prana Zion Stretch. Comfy, durable and can use for whatever. Vented crotch and pretty light fabric as well, use them all year round. 
Moose Jaw has them on sale.

Access to This Page Has Been Blocked


----------



## rclester89

Simms superlight. Great pants and they fit well.


----------



## 17hpxt89

Wranglers


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wrangler-Men-s-Outdoor-Zip-Cargo-Pant/522898023?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0



Honestly best bang for your buck. Ive got 7-8 pairs all in different colors. Wear them all summer in Islamorada and keep me warm in the "winter". Get blood or faded throw them out and buy a new pair.





__





Men's Lee® Performance Series Extreme Comfort Khaki Straight-Fit Flat-Front Pants


Have it all. Style and comfort combine to make these men's straight-fit khakis from Lee a must-have for any man's wardrobe.




www.kohls.com





Second recommendation. Ive got about 5 pairs of these that I bought 5 years ago. Blood and guts wash out easy of these. Haven't faded yet. More money spent better quality. Just be careful climbing poling platform.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Quicksilver makes great quality clothes, I love their amphibian shorts and SPF shirts and now they have their Waterman pants on clearance sale, so I ordered two pairs. Grab some before they are all gone!









Waterman Skipper Cargo Pants | Quiksilver







www.quiksilver.com


----------



## Donovan

I like the prana Zion they Have a vented crotch and are super lightweight but stretchy and somewhat durable


----------



## ohg123

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Hi guys,
> What's everyone wearing for warm weather fishing pants (brands & styles)?
> I live in SWFL and I'm looking for light weight breathable fishing pants... I prefer something that isn't to baggy... They don't need to be tight fitting, just don't want a ton of extra material that could potentially get hung up on boat things.


I am a cheap bastard especially for clothes i am going to sweat thru, bleed on, covered with scales, get procure everywhere, etc. 

These are AMAZING and worth every cent of $90.00. I have 2 pair, bothe over 10 years old and still in great shape and super comfy out on the skiff all day in the summer. mine are old so dont have the bug repellent so not sure what that is exactly.
Quick Drying Pants With Bug & Sun Protection | Men's Eco Mesh Pant With Insect Shield | RailRiders


----------



## redchaser

If you have an Academy near you the Magellan Laguna Madre pants are great and pretty reasonable. They fit me well, not too baggy, look pretty decent and very comfortable.


----------



## fishwhistle

x 2 on old golf pants. I alternate between some older pair of Callaway moisture wicking pants. I washed them with a pen inside of them and now I don't worry about scuffs or blood on my pants


----------



## lsunoe

Free fly


----------



## SoFloFred

Don’t rule out Anetik!


----------



## Jcd0818

Simms Bugstopper and Simms Superlight pants are my go-to.


----------



## BilgeFumes

I've been using Unifirst SofTwill work pants for years with great success. They dry quickly and hold up very well to abuse unlike many name brands. you can get lighter colors like Khaki, but if you wanted to be on a budget, you can get a bulk amount of these pants on e-bay. Granted they are used in that case, but cheap, durable, and surprisingly comfortable. They won't contour your buttocks being more of a work oriented pair of pants though, unfortunately.


----------

